# From the Mouths of Babes...



## Push Eject (Oct 11, 2005)

It's September 1, 2011. You may notice it's been a couple of years since we posted a full haunt. I am happy to announce that after a two year hiatus we are...

Debt free!

In the last two years we realized that while kind of normal Americans, we were going the wrong way financially. So we cut up all credit cards, dropped our lifestyle to nothing, and paid off everything. $55k in 2 years and now we even have some real savings for emergencies.

Then tonight my kids, both 6, came running to meet me when I got home from work and announced we were planning our haunt! We all got jacked up and I came straight here to get some inspiration.

So, we're back! Here's to an awesome haunting season!

Charlie


----------



## JustJimAZ (Jul 26, 2010)

Congratulations! Glad to hear of your amazing recovery and look forward to pics and vid of the debt-free haunt!


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

WOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!! WOOOOOOOOO!!!! I am so happy for y'all! Isn't it great to be WEIRD?!?!!?!?!??!?! (Yes, I'm a HUGE Dave Ramsey NERD can't you tell?) Debt free is the ONLY way to be. I can't wait to see your haunt, how exciting for ALL of you.


----------

